# New model Echoes galore!



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-echo-device-alexa-connect-september-2017/

There's a new shorter design, and a spiffed up version of the classic Echo, plus a new Echo that can make phone calls (my understanding is this is limited to classic land lines for now). Annnndddd....a new Fire TV. None of them are of the slightest interest to me. It is y'all's duty to get me all ramped up and enthused to soend money on them. Or you could just discuss the new releases. No new Kindle, which is just as well IMO.


----------



## backslidr

I think I'll replace my Dot with a Spot. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Link to them on Amazon.

The new Amazon Echo:

All-new Echo (2nd Generation) Heather Gray Fabric

Echo Plus with Smart Hub


Introducing Echo Spot - Black

Betsy


----------



## NightReader

I'm sending back the Echo I got from QVC because it refuses to connect to the wifi.  It was to replace the Tap that sits in the kitchen when it isn't traveling, so we could have multi room sound functions.  I had kind of talked myself into being content with keeping the Tap in the kitchen and living without the multi-room music functions.  But, now....?  Maybe I'll talk myself into a new Echo.

I'll have to see more about the spot.  It might be a good present for my sister (who loves her Dot).

On the Fire TV front, they're a 1/2 a day late.  I just picked up a new Roku this morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NightReader said:


> I'm sending back the Echo I got from QVC because it refuses to connect to the wifi. It was to replace the Tap that sits in the kitchen when it isn't traveling, so we could have multi room sound functions. I had kind of talked myself into being content with keeping the Tap in the kitchen and living without the multi-room music functions. But, now....? Maybe I'll talk myself into a new Echo.
> 
> I'll have to see more about the spot. It might be a good present for my sister (who loves her Dot).
> 
> On the Fire TV front, they're a 1/2 a day late. I just picked up a new Roku this morning.


I'm thinking about the Spot, but I just bought the HD10. On the other hand, the Spot won't be available until December so I have plenty of time to pay for it. The big question is, where will I put it? Oh, well. I don't know why I'm waffling when I know I'm going to cave and get it.

I started out with the Roku before the Fire stick and TVs came out, so I stick with that. Just got a 55" Roku TV on clearance for my grandson. $200. So, I'll stick with the Roku.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Google pulled YouTube off the Echo Show. I wonder if this affects the Spot?

https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16371292/google-youtube-amazon-echo-show

My guess would be yes, but no information here...


----------



## Andra

I think it's good that they put the price back down on the Echo.  I really like mine, but most of them were purchased when they were still $99 or I got them on a sale.  $179 was more than I wanted to pay for a single device.
But I already have Echos and Dots in most rooms of my house.  Do I really need another one?  Of course not!  But the Spot is tempting since I've resisted the Show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess my brain works differently -- I still don't see the attraction.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess my brain works differently -- I still don't see the attraction.


I absolutely love being able to walk into a room and say "Alexa turn on the lights" - it makes me feel like I'm in Star Trek. And I can control my lights all over the house from any of the devices. So I can be upstairs and realize that I forgot and left the lights on downstairs and I can turn them off without having to go back down and disturb the puppy (and I'm lazy).
Honestly, I use that feature daily.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> I think it's good that they put the price back down on the Echo. I really like mine, but most of them were purchased when they were still $99 or I got them on a sale. $179 was more than I wanted to pay for a single device.
> But I already have Echos and Dots in most rooms of my house. Do I really need another one? Of course not! But the Spot is tempting since I've resisted the Show.


I only have two Dots and they've been sufficient. I'm still trying to figure out where I'm going to put Spot. Maybe the living room but I spend very little time there.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess my brain works differently -- I still don't see the attraction.


You're absolutely right, Ann. I don't need Spot. I just want Spot.

I've always been addicted to gadgets. I got that gene from my Dad. Now that he's gone, I have to keep up the tradition in his memory. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And here's another new model Echo:






Thanks to member Hugh Howey for letting me know about this....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And here's another new model Echo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to member Hugh Howey for letting me know about this....


I want one!!! Thanks, Hugh.


----------



## Sandpiper

Pre-order a Spot or wait for reviews and comments first?  Where would I put it?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Pre-order a Spot or wait for reviews and comments first? Where would I put it? Hmmmmm.


That's my problem, too.

GS has a Dot and I ordered him a Spot for Christmas. He has two rooms so one in each room. He keeps the doors shut so his commands don't interfere with mine and I had him register under his email.

I have two Dots, one in my office and one in my bedroom. I bought the new 10" tablet with hands-free Alexa. It's in my dining room right outside my bedroom. If I try to set a reminder in my bedroom, the tablet Alexa tells me it doesn't support reminders.

I ordered a Spot for myself, but I really don't know where to put it so they don't interfere with each other. I'll be giving the Spot to GD for Christmas.


----------



## DawnB

Got my new Echo 2nd Generation in Sandstone Fabric today (UPS delivered it a day early) love the new shorter size & the great sound.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm in a one bedroom condo.  Have an Echo in living / dining room and one in the bedroom.  Take the Tap into kitchen or bathroom when I want softer sound near me.  Travel with Tap in the U.S.  

So where would I put a Spot?  I am thinkin' on it?


----------



## Sandpiper

Very seriously thinking about Echo Spot. Friend wants to give it to me for December (birthday and Christmas). OK. I have Echos and a Tap. I like the sound out of the Tap. Softer kind of sound than Echo, but still good. How is sound out of Dot as compared to Echo and/or Tap? Tinny or something? Good enough?

I get a kick out of Amazon videos being available to watch on the Spot. Round screen is 2.5" in diameter?!  Gotta _see_ that.


----------



## readingril

I really can't justify the Spot that I bought returned and just now bought again. 'Specially with a major kitchen renovation that starts next week. But it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the cars hubby keeps looking at! And just a one time payment!

The first purchase said I'd get it on release day, Dec 19, which is before my bday and before Christmas. Now it'll be here Dec 26. *pouts* Unless I ending up cancelling it again!


----------



## Sandpiper

readingril said:


> The first purchase said I'd get it on release day, Dec 19, which is before my bday and before Christmas. Now it'll be here Dec 26. *pouts* Unless I ending up cancelling it again!


When is your birthday? Mine is the 11th.


----------



## readingril

Sandpiper said:


> When is your birthday? Mine is the 11th.


12/20...almost a Christmas present for my mom


----------



## Sandpiper

readingril said:


> 12/20...almost a Christmas present for my mom


I was a day early as a birthday present for my mom's father. I was the first of six grandchildren.

My friend is giving me the Spot as a December present. "Do you want the stand?" Huh?? I didn't know there was a stand.



Yes, I want it. Seems good idea to be able to adjust the angle of the screen.


----------

